
Show HN: Carrom – HRM and Payroll for Remote Teams - soorajchandran
https://carrom.io/
======
soorajchandran
Carrom is HRM and Payroll software for remote teams. If you are a US/EU
company with employees around the world, who wants to pay their monthly
salary, in their local currencies with best conversion rates Carrom is for
you. We take care of payments via our Transferwise integration, so you can be
assured all the payments are secure. Easily manage reimbursements, benefits
and onboard your employees.

